# Woodline USA



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

While attending the Wood Workers Show in Atlanta this past week end I procured the WoodLine Route-R-Joint with the Spacer Fence System. Has anyone hereused these before? Any opnions? In my opinion it wasw a good show, it was my first..


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi, George. I had never heard of it so I looked it up on Google. It looks like a neat system. Let us know how it works out for you. Maybe give us a "tool revue".


----------



## woodbear (Feb 10, 2008)

I have this system and I found that the spacer part is a little tricky to set up if your router table dosn't fit the right size of the jig. The dovetail part of the jig{bear shapes, heart shapes,etc.] are really cool to work in a project. The system is easy to use once you get the set up and a little practice. The company is one of the most acomidting companies around when it comes toservice. I damaged one side of my clamp blocks and they sent a free replacement promptly. I also had not gotten the through dovetail template in my kit.{was not out at the time}, and when i asked how to get one, the owner of the company contacted me through e-mail and sent it free.
All in all good quality products and service. Jigs seem a lot like Oak Parks stuff seen on router workshop.


----------

